# factory point Hampton



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Went out today 7-7 .Launched out of wallaces marina to fish the top end of the rising tide.Got on station off the island of factory point.
Bait was Squid,wind was out of the east southeast at about 10 mph.Started our drifting and maybe 5 minutes went by we had an 18 inch flounder in the boat.It was a start.Fished about another 2 hrs before another hook up lots of fished marked and lots of hits, but no hookups.Then the winds kicked up to about 20 to 25 seas round 3 to 4 feet.
We kept hitting channel then got into some medium croaker. Then slack again.
Tide changed and started flowing out with wind pushing us in.Finally they started to bite.Got a few more small flounder ,then a pig fish ,then about a 25 lb cownose ray .Then my buddy hooked what at first i thought was a baby cobia,But once in the boat i realized it was a remora.Kool looking fish,Looks just like a cobia only has a neat looking suction cup on its head.

We managed a couple more small flounder and seabass.Then the first crack of thunder hit and we hauled ass to the marina.No sooner then we had gotten the boat on the trailer and we hopped into the truck did the bottom fall out of the sky.
Had a blast might do it tomorrow the fish are there.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks for the report. Good thing you got in before that storm- WAVY weather said there were possible waterspouts in that area.


----------

